# E-tex measuring



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey guys,

I measure my E-tex by volume using a graduated medicine cup on a leveling tray and always warm the E-tex so it pours easier and then measure equal volumes (1 dram resin, 1 dram hardener), resin first then hardener. Every once in awhile I mix a bad batch and it turns out a little hazy, i figure i just was off a little.
I noticed in some threads that others measure by weight. Today i used my mini balance on the leveling tray with the same cups and mixed 2 batches and noticed that they resin and hardener do not weigh the same for equal volume.
Has anybody else noticed this, or is my balance off?
I would really like to know if others measure by weight, and in my estimation, by adding resin first, then hardener, you would actually have a larger volume of hardener in the mix. AM I CORRECT:huh: 

Do other get a perfect mix every time this way? if so i would change in a heartbeat to better my odds of a perfect mix every time and not have plug anxiety every time I'm ready to clear a batch.

thanks for your input

MS


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

the instructions indicate to measure by volume. i to made the mistake to measure by weight a time or two, so dont get down on yourself. it made me upset when the coating turned out sticky, or hazzy. It can be a challenge to learn how to get a good coat.

Moisture could be your issue.

Yes, each part a & b has a different density. Just keep practicing, and make sure you mix what you measure and not to leave behind what you poured.

i can not think of one thing in lure building that i have done where i did not have to learn by practice. You can read and take all the instructions in the world. But the best learning experiences i have had are thru trial and error. I learned that i am hard headed at times.

There are other clear coats out there that guys say are mush easier to work with than etex. hopefully some other guys chime in.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Your scales are correct, parts A and B don't weight the same. I use syringes to measure epoxy. For me, they are much faster and much more accurate than pouring in a cup.

Make sure you get syringes made for measuring epoxy. Most of the ones made for the medical field have silicone in them that will give you the mother of all messes with fish eyes.

jeremy


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

This is how I do it and I have never had a problem. You can pick up the syringes at Walgreens for free in the pharmacy. I use them over and over and over and... very simple way to make sure that you are being exact with your 1:1 ratio.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

I just do mine in plastic shot glasses. I put water in one and mark a line then dump it into the other one and mark a line on it. Fill them up with epoxy, dump one into the other and mix together. I've mixed hundreds of batches like that and never had one not harden.


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Ooh the horror!  You should have the C&W Lure epoxy available over there, it has both volume and weight ratio in the instructions, I use, what I call a drug scale , to weigh it. It works flawless everytime.

Michael


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Guys, 

Thanks for the tips, yeah the baits have a bit of a dull haze and not glass shine (Should always stay with what works!!!)

Just re-coat with correct mix and should be fine?

Musky Lip-PM sent.

Thanks again,

MS


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

As someone said, the densities are different. Hardeners are much lighter per volume. The best way to measure 2-component materials is always on a scale. If they're different densities, you just get the density off the MSDS and make a ratio out of it. I do two calculations in Excel, then just drag the ratio down and made a chart out of it to hang right by my scale. If anyone needs help doing it, just post or PM me with the density. I do it all day at work. 

I found the MSDS for E-tex Lite. Here's the weight ratios. Numbers were rounded to 0.1. Works for both gram and grain measurements. 


7.6___	6.4
7.8___ 6.6
8.0___	6.7
8.2___	6.9
8.4___	7.1
8.6___	7.3
8.8___	7.4
9.0___	7.6
9.2___	7.8
9.4___	7.9
9.6___	8.1
9.8___	8.3
10.0___	8.4
10.2___	8.6
10.4___	8.8
10.6___	8.9
10.8___	9.1
11.0___	9.3
11.2___	9.5
11.4___	9.6
11.6___	9.8
11.8___	10.0
12.0___	10.1
12.2___	10.3
12.4___	10.5
12.6___	10.6
12.8___	10.8
13.0___	11.0
13.2___	11.1
13.4___	11.3
13.6___	11.5
13.8___	11.6
14.0___	11.8
14.2___	12.0
14.4___	12.2
14.6___	12.3
14.8___	12.5
15.0___	12.7
15.2___	12.8
15.4___	13.0
15.6___	13.2
15.8___	13.3
16.0___	13.5
16.2___	13.7
16.4___	13.8
16.6___	14.0
16.8___	14.2
17.0___	14.4
17.2___	14.5
17.4___	14.7
17.6___	14.9
17.8___	15.0
18.0___	15.2
18.2___	15.4
18.4___	15.5
18.6___	15.7
18.8___	15.9
19.0___	16.0
19.2___	16.2
19.4___	16.4
19.6___	16.6
19.8___	16.7
20.0___	16.9


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Left column is Part A, right column is Part B/hardener


----------

